

Removing Android System Stock Applications - mmontuori
http://www.montuori.net/removing-android-system-stock-applications/
This week post is “Removing Android System Stock Applications“. Ever wondered why an Android system or stock application cannot be removed with the GUI? How you would remove the annoying applications that comes installed with your phone?<p>In this post, will guide you to remove an application only with system commands and without any GUI applications
======
mmontuori
Check it out. A way to remove apps without GUI.

------
mmontuori
Great way to remove those unwanted stock apps

------
mmontuori
Great Site really enjoy it...

